# Old I.V. bottle?



## michelle (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello, newbie here, found this old bottle in a house we just bought in northern Florida, has Abbott Laboratories posted on the bottom and also what looks like to be a big backwards letter "G" on the top of the bottle


----------



## michelle (Feb 16, 2005)

sorry about that, here is the bottle.....


----------



## digdug (Feb 16, 2005)

It is an old IV bottle.  I have a few pictures of my Grandmother when she was a nurse in the 1930's and it has those type of bottles.  I don't know much about this type of bottle. Are there any other markings on the bottom next to the 'G'?


----------



## michelle (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, there is a   9, next to that there is a circle with the letter I, next to that is  62, and then also on the bottom is a number 8. It would be interesting to see about how old this bottle is.


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 16, 2005)

It seems rather large for an I.V.bottle. It may have been a mortuary bottle.


----------



## David E (Feb 17, 2005)

Abbott Lab goes back to 1866 Approx (bitters) Had a unknown connection with Parke Davis. Directories establish the Abbott Akaloidal Co. in 1896. By 1929-30 and 1948, the firm was known as Abbott Laboratories, North Chicago Ill.
  Don't show anything on your IV but O inside a square should be from bottling company
 Owens Ill 1911 to 1900 which does not match above as owens had a completly different mark from 1929 to 1954. Kind of an O with a diamond through it. And an I within a circle since 1954. So I would bet the 62 next to the I within a circle would be for 1962,

 Dave


----------



## michelle (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, thanks for all the replies, that is really freaky if it is a mortuary bottle, I cant seem to find a thing on the internet about it.


----------



## digdug (Feb 17, 2005)

I saw one of the I V bottles listed on ebay the other day. It was missing the metal hanging device.


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 18, 2005)

The scale appears to read up to 1000ml ; I agree with grvdigger, it seems too large for a IV solution bottle which leaves the 'grim reaper' possibility. But it's a neat item nevertheless.[]


----------

